# Camera Repair shop in Cardiff?



## spacemonkey (Mar 26, 2008)

Anybody know of a decent camera repair shop in Cardiff?

I dropped my camera, and basically the zoom button at the top right hand corner has broken, so it's just a spare part i'm looking for really.

Any ideas urban? 

Diolch!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2008)

dunno if they're decent but have noticed a couple in the arcades in town...

...but i spose u know that anyway  sorry


----------



## teqniq (Mar 26, 2008)

Cameraland in Morgan's arcade will undertake repairs (or at least send stuff off to be repaired) but they may advise you that it's not worthwhile - as they did to some bloke when I was in there about six months ago (eavesdropping - yeah I know!!) he had some digital camera that had a busted button and they reckoned that he's be better off buying a new one as the cost of the repair would be nearly the same.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 26, 2008)

Totally. The chuck-it-and-replace-it culture rulez supreme  Nobody repairs fuck all these days, as I'm finding out to my disappointment with a dented car...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 26, 2008)

It's not the one I sold you is it


----------



## teqniq (Mar 26, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> Totally. The chuck-it-and-replace-it culture rulez supreme  Nobody repairs fuck all these days, as I'm finding out to my disappointment with a dented car...


Heh, I'd offer to fix that that for you 'cept that I gave up being a mechanic ages ago. Erm, upon reflection don't suppose you wanted to hear that really. What's wrong with it then?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 26, 2008)

Theres a camera repair place just off newport road. I cant remember what its called.!
ill get investigating/asking around
Anyone else know it??


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 26, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's not the one I sold you is it



/Total derail of thread/

No it's not, sold that last year to a very enthusiastic young fella who was delighted to get his hands on a, ahem, rusting VW Jetta. Seemed to think all the spare parts to tart it up would be on eBay for a few quid each (why did neither of us think of that? Cos we're not petrolheads! )



teqniq said:


> Heh, I'd offer to fix that that for you 'cept that I gave up being a mechanic ages ago. Erm, upon reflection don't suppose you wanted to hear that really. What's wrong with it then?



It was a lovely Honda Civic when it was new, but a prick drove into me last week on my way home from work, and I am now discovering the joys of getting repair quotes for more than the value of the car. Only needs a new door skin on the rear passenger, and the wheel arch knocked back into shape & a lick of paint. I'm expecting a v. boring argument with the insurance company about write off values. And don't get me started on my aching back, fecking whiplash 

/derail off/

Sorry 4 hijack, Spacemonkey!


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 27, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> Totally. The chuck-it-and-replace-it culture rulez supreme  Nobody repairs fuck all these days, as I'm finding out to my disappointment with a dented car...



Ain't that the truth! 

It's a _tiny_ piece of plastic and the guy in the camera repair shop in town said i'd be better of buying a new one. They're £250 new!!


----------

